# Clean up crew for 125g planted tank?



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

I am in the process of planting my 125g with low light plants and was wondering what everyone uses for a clean up crew in their tank. I will probably have to add them after I get my plants as if I put them in the tank now my reds will eat them. I was looking into getting some types of snails, a few smaller albino plecos, and a dozen ghost shrimp. I would just like to get them to keep leftover food to a minimum and keep the tank walls clean. Any suggestions?
E


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

its probably pretty sketchy putting in anything with your reds just because they could turn on the tankmates any time...if you have lots of hiding spaces in the plants etc you might be able to get away with some for a while but in my opinion if the "cleaner" comes out infront the reds then he's as good as dead...how big are the reds? usually people have more success when the p's are larger and the cleaner is very small compared to the p...also remeber that red bellies like to re-arrange there homes alot so id look into some tough plants!


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

My reds range from 5 inches to 9 inches. I think once I get all my plants situated I should be able to add some type of clean up crew. I have had ghost shrimp in with them before and they were left alone. Then I added a sunfish to the tank and he ate them all. If I do get a cleaning crew I probably will get one that will be pretty cheap so I won't be out of a bundle if they get eaten.
E


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Skunk loaches for snails are about as cheap as they get. I like clown plecos and rubbernose plecos for algae cleanup. In a well planted and decorated tank, they seem to avoind being eaten. Their tails/fins will get nipped, but I've only lost one (still not sure if it died or got killed). Ghost shrimp are good for general clean up.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i have some ramshorns and other hitchhiker snails that came in on plants and they seem to keep everything clean. i don't think the reds would care for them much, so you should be okay with those type of snails and they stay kinda small.


----------



## delevan (Mar 18, 2005)

ottos...if you can find them...they are awsome for algae,stay small aswell 2-3 max i believe. gl.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

delevan said:


> ottos...if you can find them...they are awsome for algae,stay small aswell 2-3 max i believe. gl.


Agreed...although they tend to be less hardy than other cats and would be a tasty little snack for a p.


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Ha well guys I bought a few fish today for a beginning crew for my tank. I got a dozen ghost shrimp, six ottos, and 2 redtail sharks just cause they are sweet looking prolly wont last long though. I put them in and then took off for a movie. Just got back, the ottos are either eaten or hiding, the shrimp and sharks are still visible though. Guess I will find out in the morning.
E


----------



## delevan (Mar 18, 2005)

sweet







yeah my ottos, are the same like to hide out(or get chased around to much ..lol)ive read somewhere they do best in groups of 5 and up....i my self need a bunch more....


----------

